# CA Brand Preference?



## Bill Arnold (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm sure I'll get a variety of answers to this question but, if I don't ask it, I won't get any answers at all! 

Do you have a preference for one brand of CA glue over another?  If so, why?

Also, where do you buy your CA?


----------



## markgum (Sep 9, 2008)

This is my favorite vendor for CA glue:

http://woodenwonderstx.com/WWBlue/NewGlueWS.html

he is a member here.


----------



## denaucoin (Sep 9, 2008)

agree


----------



## bitshird (Sep 9, 2008)

Bill; Mannie (Monty) on the forum has great prices and keeps a fresh stock on hand, he has everything from small bottles up to large ones. you already have one copy of his URL. tremendous guy and fast.


----------



## skeenum (Sep 9, 2008)

I will echo the previous posts on the tremendous service given by Monty. I ordered glues from him for first time a few weeks ago. I received my order in two days even though there was a hurricane threatening his part of the world at the time.
I appreciate the service.

Stan Keenum


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 9, 2008)

Let's make it unanimous!  

I've had no problems ever ordering from Monty, even though I'm international!  

Andrew


----------



## OldWrangler (Sep 9, 2008)

Let's make it more unanious. Glue is totally fresh and service in superb. And the prices are the best I've found.......and I buy a lot of glue, most of which ends up on my hands and fingers.  But never had a finger fall off, must work good.


----------



## mick (Sep 9, 2008)

Bill you asked for "brand preference" and got answers as to "supplier preference". Don't get me wrong *I'd buy from Mannie no matter what brand he sold simply because I try to use as many IAP vendors as possible. Mannie has great prices and service is always top notch.* However to answer the question, I think all the brands I've tried have worked almost the same. I've never had a lot of failure using exclusively CA for tubes as well as finish.....however if you develop a system of gluing tubes or a style of finish that works for you and gives you a consistent result, it's been my experience that when you use X brand and switch to Y brand you'll have to tweak your system or style because I've had differing results with different glues and have found that it's best to stick with one "brand" JMHO :biggrin:


----------



## Bill Arnold (Sep 9, 2008)

mick said:


> Bill you asked for "brand preference" and got answers as to "supplier preference". Don't get me wrong *I'd buy from Mannie no matter what brand he sold simply because I try to use as many IAP vendors as possible. Mannie has great prices and service is always top notch.*...


I checked Manny's website and will place an order shortly.  He sure has a 'fan base' here, so who am I to argue? 

Actually, I had asked about 'brand' because of product I have seen used in instructional videos.  I also asked about suppliers, so it looks like I got all of my answers! :biggrin:


----------



## leehljp (Sep 9, 2008)

Mannie even ships to Japan.   

I have tried numerous brands (US and Japanese) and they all do well. My problem here is that I cannot find anything larger than a 2 oz bottle even in large hobby stores, and the 2 oz here is almost as much as the 8 oz on Monty's site.


----------



## huskerturner (Sep 9, 2008)

OldWrangler said:


> Let's make it more unanious. Glue is totally fresh and service in superb. And the prices are the best I've found.......and I buy a lot of glue, most of which ends up on my hands and fingers.  But never had a finger fall off, must work good.



I checked out his website, and I liked what I saw...I think I found my new CA source.  Thanks for the information.

Greg


----------



## Bill Arnold (Sep 9, 2008)

You convinced me!  I just placed my first order for CA with Mannie.

:cowboy:


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 10, 2008)

Is Mannie 's web site Wooden wonders that was linked????  If so he does have great prices and I have found my supply for bottles also.


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes, John, you sure have. 

I've ordered probably 4 or 5 times from Monty over the past year or so and he's fast with great prices. 

Not to mention the REAAAALLLY cool pen he made for me in the last Pen-in-the-hat swap.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## chriselle (Sep 10, 2008)

His homepage doesn't seem to like Safari.   I guess I'll have to try a different browser.


----------



## Bill Arnold (Sep 12, 2008)

*Great Service from Mannie!*

I placed an order around 8pm Wednesday.  The mailman delivered the box with my glue shortly before noon today (Friday)!


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 12, 2008)

I also use Mannie.

HOWEVER!!!! 

Not all CA manufacturers use the same viscosity ratings.  ORDER SOME THICK, when ordering from Mannie - his medium is thinner than many I have used.  So, if you need to "fill gaps" in some of the larger kits, use Thick.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 15, 2008)

Bill Arnold said:


> I'm sure I'll get a variety of answers to this question but, if I don't ask it, I won't get any answers at all!
> 
> Do you have a preference for one brand of CA glue over another?  If so, why?
> 
> Also, where do you buy your CA?




No Brand preference, but as of last two or three purchases, I buy all of my CA from Manny here on the IAP.. best prices I've found and quick service.

'course right now I think he's underwater and it may take a little longer...


----------



## Monty (Sep 15, 2008)

ozmandus said:


> 'course right now I think he's underwater and it may take a little longer...



No water, thank God. And no house damage. But I am flooded in droken branched and downed trees right now along with no power (running off a generator) and dialup so it may take a day or two longer to get the orders out.


----------

